# Rocky Patel in Lakeland Florida



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Met the man himself and had great conversation. He had a nice group with him and a nice group to greet him. Very nice and worked the entore night. With people there aswell on his Blackberry. Sending and receiving email speaking on the phone and talking up the efforts hes putting forth on the Cigar Tax. He has committed all his resources to fight this and is making progress. Hes a fighter and will not give up. Anyhow...more on that soon. Heres the pics from the event. I still need to take a pic of the score including a box of 1992's fiver of sungrown and a great sungrown ashtray the diameter of a beachball...this darn thing is huge. Excellent for poker night. there was great music, base and guitar. very good conversation and YES...the Rocky clan knows of Cigar Live. Sammy who is the marketing guy is our rep online. They are really focused on RTDA as well as this Cigar Tax. Very busy people. 

The one pic that looks foggy was taken first and smoke wofted to the front of the camera..I thought it was a flipping great pic...then I took another and the guy caught me in mid speak...hence the dorkness on the face. Life goes on

And yes...I had my shirt


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's great stuff Bill! Looks like you had a grand time with Rocky! Did you smoke one of the new Decade's?

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

They didnt have any there...after RTDA. there is a new sumatra stick comming from Rocky too. heard its the bomb. well see.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Bill, looks like you had an awesome time! Man, I wish I could meet RP!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Met Rocky last year when he was in Charlotte for an event and dinner at my B&M. He is an awesome dude to visit with. He's one of those guys with a million stories and is very passionate about his products.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool Bill... thanks for the pics!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like it was awesome. Bright side of the second pic is that you caught the guy in the mirror picking his nose...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

you saw that did ya...i wondered myself when I saw it. Too funny. Of course he was wearing a Colts jersey. I wonder if there is a corrilation there...hmmmm. JK. I like Manning and the colts.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

So cool Bill. I am happy you had a great time. So have you figured out what your favorite RP cigar is?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Honestly...no. I love the Sungrowns, they really kicked my butt yesterday. I love the vintage series...I really cant afford the old world reserve...look ing forward to the new sticks to be released...

I dont like the fusion. so I eliminated one stick.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

That is awesome Bill. Rocky is really cool. I met him at one of the Big Smokes. Glad you had a great time...cool pics as well!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude looks like fun. Rocky is seriously passionate about what he is doing. Great guy. 

Glad to hear ya had fun!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Bill, the pictures were cool. But who's that homeless guy standing next to Rocky in a few of the pics? He looks really ratty; you should have edited him out... HAH!!! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...if I keep spending money like I am...I will be homeless...


----------



## STILLSMOKIN*RP'S (May 11, 2007)

*Great Event*

New to cigar live... we had a great time at this event. thank you for the support from the entire Rocky Patel Family!!!!!

Jaime - New Member of the RP Family.

(Pictured w/ Rocky in blue shirt)


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey Jaime...great to have you here...Met Jaime at Tinderbox in Lakeland. They drove from Naples to Lakeland with NO AC...3 - 31/2 hours. In florida...all to come and see me. heh heh heh...Really nice to see ya . Have a ball this is really a great group of guys and gals.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I've said it before but I'll say it again because I think I'm pretty clever. Rocky Patel reminds me of James Brown. He's the hardest working man in the cigar business. Makes great cigars.


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow thats' cool. Rocky Patel sure knows how to put out a good cigar. I just smoked my first old world reserve last night and it was so good. Like everything else he makes. My dream store is to be full on indoor smoking lounge bringing people like Rocky in for shows.


----------



## Sgt. Dave (Sep 15, 2007)

Rocky was at the Cigar Artisans event in Tampa today. Here he is with Cigar Dave from the Cigar Dave Show. I handle CD's website, so I was there on official business. You'll notice that in the second photo! :biggrin:










Cute lovers of the leaf


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Notice that Rocky has TWO pockets to put cigars in. Smart feller.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I wonder what RP's personal cigars are like?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Labman said:


> Very nice! I wonder what RP's personal cigars are like?


I can't make out the band on the one that RP is holding, what was he smokin that day Gator?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

...probably a Tatuaje.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...When i met him he was smokeing the OWR. Others lit up the 1992 and the sungrown.


----------

